# Milk left without microfoam?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I use a Duetto so have plenty of steam. My milk jug is an Espro 20ozToroid. Milk is 2.5% fat and it and the jug are used straight out of the fridge. I use a milk thermometer redlined at 160F

Read the online procedure, seen the YouTube videos yet I consistently produce a jug that will not pour microfoam. It may be present but on pouring mainly milk comes out and microfoam if present has to be spooned.

After loading enough for two cappuccino I angle the spout and put the nozzle just under the surface with the steam full on. It swirls and comes to temperature in about 30 seconds.

Just occasionally it does microfoam throughout but I cannot say that I did anything different. Maddening especially if guests are in.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

(UPDATE)

Now I'm embarrassed as I have just found an almost identical post from myself placed 4 weeks ago! Not only that I forgot to thank Outlaw for his advice.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6729-Steam-wand-depth


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to say it but I think you probably need practise still! I don't claim to be anything special with steaming or latte art but after over a year practising most days I would say I make pourable microfoam 70 percent of the time and what I would call really good foam maybe 20 percent of the time.

To speed up your learning you could try the following:

- barista training. I'm not convinced you can really learn latte art in a few hours but a good trainer can point out problems with your technique you might not have noticed. Whilst you might not be a latte art specialist afterwards it will speed up the process.

- buy a steam tip with less holes or reduce steam pressure on the boiler. This will slow down your steaming and give you more time to 'work' the foam into the milk.

- Spend a lot of time steaming water with a drop of fairy in it. Scott Rao uses this to practise steaming and it does help you find the sweet spot without wasting a ton of milk in the process.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I tried the one tiny drop of washing up liquid in some water after watching the vid and had no trouble getting micro foam after about 6 or & attempts but still struggle a lot with milk so i think that its a bit easier with the water/fairy mix?? but it did help watching the bubbles form so i knew where to put the tip.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't you just love that Fairy taste to the coffee









I'll try the Fairy test

thanks


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not totally sure whether the Rocket tips fit the Duetto but Bella Barista sell a pack of 4 Rocket steam tips, the type of tip you are using will have a big effect on how easily you will produce good microfoam, some people like a 4hole, some single, some 2hole etc I personally stuggle a bit with a 4hole tip, so if like me you may find the 2hole or even a single will suit you better.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

The Duetto III is supplied with a two hole tip. Regardless of the end result or placement of the wand I always see a significant swirling of milk. perhaps this is due to the toroid shape of my Espro jug


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Try breaking the last third off the end of a cocktail stick and sticking the pointy end in one of the holes on the steam arm to block it up (it should pull out easily). This will slow the process down considerably and should help you get microfoam. One of my friends had similar trouble to you with his Rocket, and Claudette at BellaBarista told him to try this until he felt competent enough to work without it.


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> Try breaking the last third off the end of a cocktail stick and sticking the pointy end in one of the holes on the steam arm to block it up (it should pull out easily). This will slow the process down considerably and should help you get microfoam. One of my friends had similar trouble to you with his Rocket, and Claudette at BellaBarista told him to try this until he felt competent enough to work without it.


This is a good tip. What you need to do is break down the larger bubbles that form. You can do this by sucking them back down into the mix. The key is finding the angle and depth that works with your steam arm. Slowing down the process can help can make it easier to find that spot. It might take a bit longer but you'll get a better result.


----------

